

PersonalBrain: Mindmapping on steroids - johnm
http://personalbrain.com/

======
Alex3917
Storing your life's (intellectual) work in a proprietary, non-future-proof
data format seems like an excellent way to be forgotten by history.

I'll stick with FreeMind.

